# problem punch card please help



## script83 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hello i have a problem trying to knit a 24 st repeat on my fair isle punch card. The machine is a studio 700. I have had it for 5 years and it usually works. The stitches will not knit in the pattern they ar4e supposed to. Some rows they will and somethimes not. I went over all the positions thatv i was supposed to have the levers in and i still cant figure it out. I believe i have everything set up correctly and hope it is not an issue with the machine. I will mention that even though i have had the machine for 4 yrs i do not use it all the time. Therefor when i set it up after ot using it i have to refresh my self on using it. Please help. Thanks jane


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Jane, If everything is set correctly on the carriage and machine, have you checked that the sponge bar is good? Also, check your needle arrangement. How many stitches are in the patterns repeat (2,3,4,6,8,12 or 24)? What is your N arrangement __L-__R?


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Are you, after putting in the punch card, putting the stop knob forward to the circle mark. All the little pegs that are the holes in the punch card should then come forward. You then run the carriage from left to right passed the pegs in order that the carriage reads the pattern. When the carriage is on the right put the stop knob back to the diamond mark, insert the second color and the machine should then knit the pattern without ant problems. For the first of these two rows the carriage should be set at 0, the second row set at F.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

I am steadily amazed how much good advise People here can give.
Thanks to those who are so generous.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

also, check your needle latches. sometimes a crooked one or one that sticks can cause trouble.


----------



## script83 (Jun 16, 2012)

In response to kate..
The pattern repeat changes. It is a fair isle card with many small paterns over a 24 st punch card. The nedle arrangement is 41 left ,40 right and i continue to decreese every sixth row for the sleeve. I did alsoreplace a nedle i thought may be causing the problem but it is missing stitches the whole way accross not just at thet needl e.


----------



## script83 (Jun 16, 2012)

In response to Susie...
i set the card up the same way you described. what i don't understand though is my Manuel tells me to fix a messed up row by memorizing the pattern. to memorize i have to reset the stop knob to the circle. when i knit again do i have to knit starting from the left side? also that first row i knit do i set it for "f" and if i do does it actually knit the row i set it knit? or is it more of a set up row? if it is a set up row, then wouldn't i be miss knitting the whole row? thank you everyone for your help. hope this makes since. Jane


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Unravel the amount of rows that you need to. Wind back the card and the row counter that number of rows. Disengage the row tripper and put the carriage to 0. With the carriage at the opposite side to the yarn, the release lever pushed/handle of carriage up, and the stop knob to the circle move the carriage passed the pegs to the end with the yarn, re-thread the yarn, put the carriage back to F and put the row tripper on. Put the stop knob back to the arrow head/feed position and carry on knitting.
When you do any pattern knitting, the first movement of the carriage across the bed is not knitting the first row of the pattern, it is selecting the needles for the first row of the pattern. When you move the carriage back across the bed it is knitting the first row of the pattern and at the sane time selecting the needles for the second row. If you have undone rows, when you move the carriage passed those pegs it is like you are knitting the last row that is still on the needles and the carriage is selecting the needles for the next row that you will knit. Hope that you understand this and it helps.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Check to make sure there is no lint under the carriage. Make sure all the levers under the carriage are moving. Make sure the drums at the back of the carriage are moving freely. They are what is transferring your pattern to the carriage. If they are moving, but not moving freely - go to an electronic store (like Fry's) and get a contact cleaner, spray real well (preferably outside), then spray with machine oil - not WD40. Try patterning again.


----------



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi all,
It's same my proplem.
My machine is Brother KH 820, I use Punch card Number 5 to knit normanly fair Isle right front of garment. At left front, Suddenly, this time, to 8th row, all needles are to position B, and second colour yarn is out. So I'm begin again from first row


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

deadclock said:


> Hi all,
> It's same my proplem.
> My machine is Brother KH 820, I use Punch card Number 5 to knit normanly fair Isle right front of garment. At left front, Suddenly, this time, to 8th row, all needles are to position B, and second colour yarn is out. So I'm begin again from first row


Your problem is not the same Deadlock. You have a bad sponge/retainer bar. Once you've replaced the sponge correctly, you won't have problem with dropping stitches anymore.

_Vấn đề của em khác, không giống như cô này. Máy của cô này là Studio chứ không phải Brother nên cách dùng punchcard hơi khác một chút. Cổ bị kẹt chứ không phải mũi đan rớt ra. Miếng mút máy của em bị xẹp, thì máy đan không đan mũi được, cho nên mũi bị rơi ra khỏi kim đan. Chịu khó làm miếng mút lại cho đúng đi nha. _


----------



## deadclock (Mar 12, 2012)

@Entity: I replaced my sponge bar. My stitches don't drop. 
I'm knitting Fair isle, use punch card N.5 with 2 colour.
Exemple: in the row, there are 3 stitches (colour 1st), 2 stitches (2nd colour),... but now, all stitches (colour 1st).
I don't think it's my sponge bar, I think about carriage. 
Sorry my English isn't enough to explain or to write.


----------



## Entity (Sep 13, 2011)

deadclock said:


> @Entity: I replaced my sponge bar. My stitches don't drop.
> I'm knitting Fair isle, use punch card N.5 with 2 colour.
> Exemple: in the row, there are 3 stitches (colour 1st), 2 stitches (2nd colour),... but now, all stitches (colour 1st).
> I don't think it's my sponge bar, I think about carriage.
> Sorry my English isn't enough to explain or to write.


I'll explain to you over PM.


----------



## script83 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hello this is Jane again. i wanted to thank everyone for great responses. i was unaware that everyone wrote so many responses as i am new on the group.
i thought the responses went to my email. anyway i am very thank ful.


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

i tried using a punch card to do tuck stitch today and nothing got hung up on it but it did take all the stitches off the needle like when you run the thing across after cutting the yarn. 
for the life of me i can't figure out why.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

brinawitch said:


> i tried using a punch card to do tuck stitch today and nothing got hung up on it but it did take all the stitches off the needle like when you run the thing across after cutting the yarn.
> for the life of me i can't figure out why.


With a punch card machine especially the Brother/KnitKing you must start your punch card programming on the left. 
1. You will set (lock) your card on row 1. 
2. You will program your carriage by turning the knob to KC.
3. You will knit one row to the right. This will set your needles and you will see the needle setup when you pass the carriage.
4. On the right - You will now release your card to regular or elongate.
5. You will set your tuck buttons, and carefully knit a row to the left and then continue knitting until you finish.

You may also want to practice resetting your card when doing a neckline. When you have a problem and need to go back to a starting point. You will have to reset your card to the same point. I will review instructions and let you know how to do this technique.


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

30Knitter said:


> brinawitch said:
> 
> 
> > i tried using a punch card to do tuck stitch today and nothing got hung up on it but it did take all the stitches off the needle like when you run the thing across after cutting the yarn.
> ...


thanks for this would love to get more instruction from you. what is KC stand for? and how do you lock the card? i have a singer which i think is like a knitking but not sure


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

brinawitch said:


> 30Knitter said:
> 
> 
> > brinawitch said:
> ...


What model of Singer machine do you have? These punch card machines are the same as the Knitmaster/Silver reed machines and are different to Brother/Knitkings.


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> brinawitch said:
> 
> 
> > 30Knitter said:
> ...


it is a singer 155 bulky

i just tried to do some punch lace today and what came out was more like fair isle i followed the sittings for this card and it was on punch lace. how much thinner does the thin yarn have to be to get lace?


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Have you figured out how to set your machine up to read the punch cards and do the patterned knitting now?
Regarding the punch lace I have never done this on a bulky machine. On a standard you usually use a lot finer second yarn or even cotton (something like sewing thread)


----------



## brinawitch (Aug 16, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> Have you figured out how to set your machine up to read the punch cards and do the patterned knitting now?
> Regarding the punch lace I have never done this on a bulky machine. On a standard you usually use a lot finer second yarn or even cotton (something like sewing thread)


ahh sewing thread might be what i need bulky machines do do punch lace the book that comes with the machine shows you how but i'm guessing that like the standard you probably do need to use sewing thread or even a very fine floss.

i just keep experimenting i guess. have to find more video's on using punch cards. like a really good infocus one for weaving


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

For the thread lace on bulky machines you can use heavy yarn and a #3 fingering yarn. A white heavy yarn and a pink or blue fingering yarn gives a pretty look.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

brinawitch said:


> 30Knitter said:
> 
> 
> > brinawitch said:
> ...


The "KC" nob on the Brother/KnitKing probably means knitting card. It is just one of the "mystery" things.

Since you have a Studio/Singer/Silver Reed machine, your punch card reader is probably in the wheels of your carriage. The same will apply, you should set your card on the left - meaning you should start with your carriage on the left. The following is what you should do:
1. Put your card in your card reader and put your card lever on the square. That locks the card on row one. 
2. Move your carriage from left to right.
3. Release the card lever - move it to the triangle.
4. Move your cam lever - (the one under the stitch dial) to the stitch pattern you wish (ie. Fairisle = F, Tuck= T,Slip = S [maybe SJ] )
5. Fairisle put in your second color and knit from right to left.

From this point knit until you have the length you wish. If you are still having problems, please let me know.


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

Another thing to check is make sure the card you are using is designed for fair isle. I've made the mistake of putting a card in that I thought was for fair isle but wasn't.


----------

